# Installment II of old FOTDs never posted to Specktra =)



## bjorne_again (Apr 4, 2007)

From oldest (Dec 05)to newest(April 06).

Copper eye(scuse the rank brows, i just threw this makeup on quickly to swatch copperfield for someone!):





Elite on inner lid, amber lights on central lid, coppering on outter lid, coco beach in crease, elite and coppering above crease slightly, copperfield glitter liner, foxy lady eye khol to rim and under copperfield

my vulcan look!














Face:
Paula Dorf Perfect Primer
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse, shade 1
Physicians formula concealer stick in light, over imperfections
Stila cover-up stick in light all around the eyes
CG pressed powder in natural ivory
MAC Porcelain Pink MSF

Eyes:
MAC Royal Wink f/l winged and in waterline
MAC Moon's Reflection over most of lid, up to browbone
Lise Watier Folie Blanche washed ALL over lide, over moon's reflection (MAC crystal avalanche would probably have the same effect)
Lise Watier glitter liner in Midnight Star winged just above royal wink, though it's barely visible
Lancome Hypnose Mascara

Lips:
MAC Indie Girl l/s
MAC Pink Clash l/g

A look I did on my sister with fh2.ca lashes. i LOVED the way this looked with her colouring!



















Face:
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse Shades 2 and 4
Almay coverup thing, medium
CG loose translucent powder medium
MAC Shimpagne and Stereo Rose MSFs

Eyes:
MAC Pink Shock CCB all over lid and crease
MAC Paradisco e/s inner lid
MAC Creme de Violet e/s crease, lower lid
MAC Kischmas pig as highlight
Lise Watier Folie Violet used with Lise Watier Metamorphix (mixing medium) as a liner and on waterline
FH2 false lashes, style M43

Lips:
MAC Lovechild l/g

I think this was my first attempt at a neutral look, ever:









Face:
stila and physician's formula cover up sticks, maybelline dream matte mousse, CG pressed powder, MAC Frankly Scarlet blush

Eyes:
The Body Shop Shimmer Cube (the grey brown one)
MAC coquette in crease
MAC concrete as a liner
Annabelle black and brown e/l
MAC silver(regular) pig on lower lashes
Covergirl Outlast l/s in 595 (forever fawn?)
Maybelline Great lash black mascara

another random eye i threw on in 10 minutes that looked better than most of the other stuff i do =\





True Colors Hue-2 in two-faced(light white gold colour) on inner corner and to highlight
Mythology on inner lid, coppering on outter lid/V
coco beach pigment in crease with a bit of coppering above it
coquette on brows, blacktrack as a liner, and Lise Watier Cognac glitter liner over it, with black tied lining lower rim/lashline

my deflowering of divine lime. one of my favourite products EVER!















Face
Maybelline Dream Matte Mousse (1)
Covergirl Pressed Powder in Natural Ivory
MAC Porcelain Pink MSF
Stila coverup stick in lgi

Eyes
UDPP on eyelids
MAC Coquette on eyebrows
MAC Brule e/sall over lids
MAC Swimming e/s in crease and lower lashline
MAC Metamorph e/s on inner lid and blended above crease
MAC Pollen e/s on brow highlight
MAC Blue Peep f/l as a winged liner and on waterlines
MAC Electric Eel e/s on lower lash line
MAC Divine Lime g/l over inner half of blue peep liner
MAC Peacocky g/l over outter half of blue peep liner
True Colours Hue-2 shimmering powder in two faced, wet, between winged liners
Lancome Hypnose mascara in black

Lips
Random pink liner
MAC Skew lipstick

and one of my old favourites, when i was in a cleopatra glamour stage(golden eyes with winged black liner and rich berry lips. i wore it so often!.. for about 3 weeks)















face:
maybelline dream matte mousse (1)
CG clean pressed powder in natural ivory
MAC Petticoat MSF
Mary Kay pearly white shadow on cheekbones

eyes:
UDPP
MAC Brule e/s all over lid
MAC Naked pigment all over
MAC Elite e/s over lid, very lightly , blended above crease
MAC Mulch e/s in crease
MAC Pollen e/s on browbone
MAC Coquette e/s on brows
MAC Black Tied on lashlines
MAC Blacktrack f/l winged and on waterline
Lancome Hypnose Mascara

Lips:
Annabelle fuchsia liner
MAC Rockin' Rudi l/s (= love!!!) my favourite lipstick EVER!

Ok, enough of that. I think there will be another old photos post next week and then i'll be spent! damn, guess that means i'll have to start doing new ones. darnitall! you guys have all been so sweet here, thanks so much! i'm still getting the hang of this whole thing!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 4, 2007)

All of them are very pretty!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 4, 2007)

your  eyes are amazing.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 4, 2007)

Those are some wickedly good work! I so need to "pinch" those looks,.. though I doubt my recreations will look nearly as hot,..


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 4, 2007)

very pretty looks


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Apr 4, 2007)

goreoussss!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, you are amazing with liners. I love them all!


----------



## anastasja (Apr 4, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 4, 2007)

Beautiful!! I love the bright colors and the blue liner-HOT!!


----------



## Simi (Apr 4, 2007)

All of them very beautiful.....


----------



## milamonster (Apr 4, 2007)

i love all!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 4, 2007)

Ok, so I am in love with the mythology/coppering/coco beach look WOW. I am going to try that one!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 4, 2007)

you are HOTT. Now I'm kicking myself for not getting any stupid glitter liners!! UGH!!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 4, 2007)

I love all your looks! Very original and I too love the last look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - I wanna try it although I don't any of the products used except for black tied and the annabelle l/l d'oh!


----------



## iLust (Apr 4, 2007)

You are one GORGEOUS chick. Your makeup style is very much like mine, only executed much better. I am absolutely in LOVE with your makeup and creativity. I will be snatching some of these looks eventually, in hopes of mine looking half as good as you make it look.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 5, 2007)

Whoa, that first looks blows my mind, I HAVE to try that combo!  I am so in love with your mu style.  I LOVE your color placement and the blending is absolutly flawless. I am so looking forward to your next post!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 5, 2007)

i love them all !!
the liner is fab' 

your eye color is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i really love copper on you, really beautiful !!


----------



## veilchen (Apr 5, 2007)

They're all stunning! And the look you did on your sister - wow, she looks amazing, and her curls are so cute too!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 5, 2007)

first I looove your brows and the liner is always perfect. very pretty. i really like your mu


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 5, 2007)

gorgeous~! love love lovvve the 1st one!


----------



## stephbunny (Apr 5, 2007)

hey i think you're supertalented!!! please keep posting lots!! =)


----------



## snowkei (Apr 5, 2007)

so pretty!!I love them all!!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 5, 2007)

They are all beautiful, I love the coppery coloured looks the most. I love your eyelining skills...beautiful work!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 5, 2007)

As I started looking at these I was going to say how much I really liked certain ones, but I can pick a favorite haha. I love them all. You seriously need to go work for MAC, babe.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2007)

i love the cleopatra look on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're so gorgeous and always have such flawless application!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 6, 2007)

love them all! absolutely stunning!


----------



## glam8babe (May 20, 2007)

i love them!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (May 20, 2007)

i love every single one! you have talent!


----------



## miko (May 21, 2007)

oh my gosh they're all amazing!! i love the cleopatra glamour one though, that lip colour looks great on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and your eyeliner skills are to die for!


----------



## entipy (May 21, 2007)

Wow. You're amazing. I'm keeping these, so I can study!! LOL
Truly great, and your sister looks so cute!


----------



## Hilly (May 21, 2007)

I LOOOVVEEE the last one!! You rock that look so well


----------



## bhaerynden (May 21, 2007)

great!! I love your looks!


----------



## Luxurious (May 21, 2007)

i love your colorful liners<3


----------



## imatocophobic (Jul 22, 2008)

i love the lips on the last pic! good job!


----------



## a_star (Jul 23, 2008)

The Royal Wink really suits you. So pretty.


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm loving all the contrasting, fun eyeliner! and the last look (red lips/gold eyes) is so classy and pretty!


----------



## midget (Jul 23, 2008)

I remember these from facebook! very pretty as always.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 19, 2008)

Beautiful makeup!!


----------



## Bianca (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow, you are good! I love the green one!


----------



## kariii (Nov 20, 2008)

amazing looks!


----------



## tiltedhalos (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow! I'm new to this site, so I've been lurking alot & your posts are my favorite so far. Your makeup always looks so flawless & original - especially the eyes!! And I thought I was good at doing makeup?? lol!


----------



## mslips (Dec 12, 2008)

gorgeous stuff as always! I really like the brown one with glitter. I would just suggest to close the wings more so the top lashline skin doesnt show, it'll flatter your eye shape much better.


----------

